# Xavier 4weeks 2 days old



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the little boy that i just wont adopt out , that and his daddy needs a cage mate . I'll only put them together once Xanvier is a lot bigger so Naz wont get agressive with him. I took some pics of him today and thought i would post them . Sorry about the poor pics but it was the best i could do.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute little guy


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

why would you wait for him to get so much bigger to introduce to your male? its easiest to intro small babies to adults. they veiw it as less of a threat then when they're older. but very cute baby.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh really! I was just worried about him hurting them by maybe thinking they were mice. He's been around them two or three times so he seems friendly. I guess I'm being to much of a worried mommy again


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

It's best not to put pups in with males until they are abour 5 or 6 weeks old.

Younger than that and the resident may think of the newcomer as a threat and small enough to extinguish.

So, just wait another week or two and you're safe.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

They are just under or just over 5 weeks this 21st. I'm going to bring daddy out to meet each one, one a time slowly for the next few days till he's use to them and vis versa . He's always been very gental but thats out on Nural turf so best be safe no?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*steals*


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

oh no you don't!lol I'm hoping to get someupdatedpicksof Xavier soon. He's gotten so big


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Xavier is now 7 weeks old since i last posted pics. I had to post more because i got some good ones of his beautiful face!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I was going to add some pics of Xavier now that he is 11 weeks old but I noticed they were already in my sig. lol  so.. yea he's 11 weeks old now


----------

